# JPEG [Aussprache]



## bearded

*Moderatornotiz: Aus dem zitierten Thread abgekoppelt.*



Frank78 said:


> JPEG ... als Wort gesprochen


Lautet das (als Wort) wie Ipeg - oder sonst wie?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Lautet das (als Wort) wie Ipeg - oder sonst wie?


Dschäipeck.


----------



## Frank78

bearded said:


> Lautet das (als Wort) wie Ipeg - oder sonst wie?



Englisch ausgesprochen: Dschey-peg


----------



## Demiurg

Wobei man auch häufig die (falsche) Aussprache "Dschipeck" (= GPEG) hört.


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Wobei man auch häufig die (falsche) Aussprache "Dschipeck" (= GPEG) hört.


Wirklich? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Im Französischen ja, weil der der Buchstabe <j> dort "Dschi" buchstabiert wird und die im Englischen g und j öfters verwechseln. Aber im Deutschen habe ich das noch nicht  gehört.


----------



## Demiurg

Ist natürlich nicht repräsentativ: Wie spricht man JPEG richtig aus: "DSCHEJPEG" oder "DSCHIPEG"?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass es als ein Diphtong ausgesprochen wird, den es in Deutsch (außer in Dialekten) nicht gibt.
Das "e" wird dabei von "i" überlagert und zu einer Art "ij".


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass es als ein Diphtong ausgesprochen wird, den es in Deutsch (außer in Dialekten) nicht gibt.
> Das "e" wird dabei von "i" überlagert und zu einer Art "ij".


Das ist möglich. Obwohl es so etwas wie ej/äj durchaus gibt, nämlich in Ausrufen wie "ej, du da!". Aber Du hast schon recht. In "richtigen" Wörtern existiert es nicht; da ist [eɪ]/[ej]/[ɛɪ]/[ɛj] durch [aɪ] überlagert.


----------



## Kajjo

_jpg = Jay-peg _in IT-Kreisen

'dʒeɪ.pɛk


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _jpg = Jay-peg _in IT-Kreisen
> 
> 'dʒeɪ.pɛɡ


Ich hab auch schon in IT-Kreisen 'dʒi:pɛɡ gehört, Laien sagen eher "Jot-Pe-Ge".


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Ich hab auch schon in IT-Kreisen 'dʒi:pɛɡ gehört


Das sind dann wohl die Grenzen der Bildung bei manchen IT-Mitarbeitern.

g and j verwechseln einige, die nur schlecht Englisch sprechen. Das ist aber einfach nur ein Fehler.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das sind dann wohl die Grenzen der Bildung bei manchen IT-Mitarbeitern.


Das glaube ich nicht. Es ist eher ein Zeichen, dass es allmählich ins deutsche Lautsystem übergeht.
Wenn es in Englisch der Fall wäre, gäbe ich Dir allerdings recht.

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen: In deutschen Texten ist es ein Anglizismus, also ein deutsches Wort.

Vergleiche: Bei Keks/Kekse ist der Prozess praktisch abgeschlossen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist eher ein Zeichen, dass es allmählich ins deutsche Lautsystem übergeht.


Jay > dʒi: hat doch nichts mit dem deutschen Lautsystem zu tun... oder wie meinst du das? Das ist einfach falsch oder unwissend ausgesprochen.

Natürlich gingen früher viele Wörter komplett vom englischen ins deutsche Lautsystem über (baby > Baby [be:bi]). Auch ich habe ja bei 'dʒeɪ.pɛk bereits das abschließende -k statt -g genannt. Das wäre so eine Anpassung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Wobei man auch häufig die (falsche) Aussprache "Dschipeck" (= GPEG) hört.
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im Französischen ja, weil der der Buchstabe <j> dort "Dschi" buchstabiert wird
Click to expand...

Die  Franzosen sagen (_à la française_):  JPEG \*ʒ*i.pɛ*ɡ*\ (ohne D und mit stimmhaftem Auslaut).


@bearded
Und wie sagt man denn_ JPEG_  auf Italienisch?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> ohne D


Ja, natürlich. Sorry.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Jay > dʒi: hat doch nichts mit dem deutschen Lautsystem zu tun... oder wie meinst du das? Das ist einfach falsch oder unwissend ausgesprochen.
> 
> Natürlich gingen früher viele Wörter komplett vom englischen ins deutsche Lautsystem über (baby > Baby [be:bi]). Auch ich habe ja bei 'dʒeɪ.pɛk bereits das abschließende -k statt -g genannt. Das wäre so eine Anpassung.


Es gibt verschiedene Stufen der Anpassung neuer Wörter. Die Auslautverhärtung kommt wahrscheinlich am meisten vor. 
Unwwissenheit ist es eher nicht. 
Jay > dʒi: Das meine ich nicht. Oder ich verstehe es nicht richtig.

Bei Fremdsprachen finden fast immer Anpassungen statt.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Und wie sagt man denn_ JPEG_ auf Italienisch?


Wir sagen /dʒeɪ.pɛg/ (_à l'anglaise_), wobei das g völlig stimmhaft bleibt (nicht k wie im Deutschen).


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> wobei das g völlig stimmhaft bleibt


Und wahrscheinlich mit deutlicher Verschlusslösung (und vielleicht auch Gemination)?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Wir sagen /dʒeɪ.pɛg/ (_à l'anglaise_), wobei das g völlig stimmhaft bleibt (nicht k wie im Deutschen).


Dafür wahrscheinlich mit prothetischem -_e_, oder?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Dafür wahrscheinlich mit prothetischem -_e_, oder?


Vorwiegend bei Leuten, die kein English können . Aber mehr eine Art schwa als ein wahres e.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> mit prothetischem -_e_


Du meinst "*epi*thetischem" (oder allgemein "*epen*thetischem"). Darauf habe ich mich bezogen mit der deutlichen Verschlusslösung. Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass das bereits ein ganzer epithetische/epenthetische Vokal ist.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Du meinst "*epi*thetischem" (oder allgemein "*epen*thetischem").


Sorry, of course.


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe 'prothetisch' als hinzugefügt, und 'epenthetisch' als eingefügt (zwischen anderen Elementen).
Jedenfalls denke ich, dass Ihr einen vokalischen Laut am Ende - nach dem g - meint: für mich eben (bei vorwiegend nicht gebildeten Leuten) eine Art schwa.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich bezweifle nämlich, dass das bereits ein ganzer epithetische/epenthetische Vokal ist.


Normalerweise schon. In Standarditalienisch (außer in poetischer Sprache) gibt es keine Endkonsonanten und darum fügen Italiener bei auf Konsonanten endenden Fremdwörtern gern einen Vokal an, wenn auch nur einen reduzierten (Schwa), auch wenn der Endkonsonant kein Verschlusslaut ist.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Ich verstehe 'prothetisch' als hinzugefügt, und 'epenthetisch' als eingefügt (zwischen anderen Elementen).


 Prothese: am Wortanfang
Epithese: am Wortende
Epenthese: irgendwo im Wort (am Anfang, am Ende, oder im Wortinneren)


bearded said:


> eine Art schwa


 Mehr oder weniger. Wie gesagt, ich tippe eher auf Verschlusslösung, was sich im Endeffekt tatsächlich mehr oder weniger wie ein Schwa anhört.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> vielleicht auch Gemination


Nein, das nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Demiurg said:


> Wobei man auch häufig die (falsche) Aussprache "Dschipeck" (= GPEG) hört.


Ich habe das zwar selber noch nicht gehört, aber diese Verwechslung (J/G) überrascht mich nicht. Sie ist mir in einem anderen Zusammenhang schon aufgefallen:
(An der Supermarktkasse)
Kundin: Eine Schachtel "Dschi Pi Es", bitte.
Sie wollte eine Schachtel der Zigarettenmarke Johann-Bläher-Spezial, oder so ähnlich. Jedenfalls lautet die Abkürzung JPS und nicht GPS (Global Positioning System).


----------

